# seat covers



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i was getting something out of my trunk yesterday when i noticed my rear seat cover was coming apart at the seam. does anyone else have a similar problem? my rear seats have been used less than 10 times that i can recall. i'll try and take a picture of it.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Yea, there is a thread on this issue. a handful of guys had this problem. Knock on wood I have not yet. I have kept my goat in the garage since new and have tinted windows. It seems owners in the hot climates have complained of this problem alot more. Good Luck... Should be under warranty. Check it out.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

unfortunately i'm just from under warranty at 39,250 miles.:willy:


----------



## SplitFire (Aug 1, 2007)

Noticed a month or so ago that this happened to my car.


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

The same thing happened to me. I took my '05 back about 3 months ago and they restiched the areas where the thread was loose and coming apart. They did a good job.
After you get this done use a good amount of leather conditioner
(Meguiar’s is pretty good) for the seat and make sure you work the cleaner into the threads as well giving it some protection.


----------



## JUDYKAYNC (Dec 20, 2006)

My seats in the back seat were split too at the seam. Under warranty they replaced my back seats with new seats from the factory. What a disappointment. They are very loose fitting and look cheap. I complained and they said that is what the factory puts in the GTO's now. 
They said that all GTO's seats are splitting. 
anyone else had to replace their seats?


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I was waxing my car a few weeks ago and noticed that one of my rear seats split at the seam on the top part of the seat. The seat has barely been used in the last 3 1/2 years. So I guess I'm another victim of this sun induced leather shrinkage that's been talked about.

I am afraid to get the seat cover replaced because I know it will not look as perfect as the seats are now. They can keep the car if that happens.

I noticed PatrickNJ stated that they stitched the seams back together. I hope this is the case and I will really push for this at the dealer. I will be going sometime this month and I will post my results.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I haven't experienced this but my car doesn't get baked day in day out. Anyone think of taking the car to an upholsterer and seeing if they can stitch the affected areas?

From reading on this issue and if my car would be at risk from sitting outside all the time, I would look into placing a windshield cover on top the rear seats to help prevent this problem. Just throwing a P.M. idea out there.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

pics. sorry i'm late on those


----------



## vindowviper7890 (Jul 10, 2008)

The same thing happened to my back seats. Mine are hardly ever used. The dealer is suppose to order new ones for me. They said that they take about 2 months to get because they have to get them from Holden. I will let you guys know how they look after i get them replaced. Thank goodness mine is still under warranty.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm a victim here too. My rear seats look just like the pics from koman's. Here's my list of complaints:

I bought my car brand new and I've had the blown front struts issue on the 06's (fixed under warranty, car had 6,000 miles on it), a passenger window that quit working (dealership looked at it and couldn't replicate the problem, hasn't messed up since), the keylock deal inside the steering wheel almost locked up on me and left me stranded at the beach but I wiggled and banged and forced and got it to turn over and hasn't since locked up, the lock on the side of the driver's door didn't work the ONE time I needed to use it because 
I thought my key fob battery had gone dead when in reallity after the dealership looked at it, it just lost its program to the car...., the grey rear bumper fascia thing that says GTO on it on the '05s and '06s warped violently for no apparent reason and was replaced at my expense, got the leather seats in the back coming apart, and currently I am fighting a key fob issue......

The dealership never gave me this special card we were suppose to get with the new car that had codes on it that the dealership needs to do things like reprogram the key fob if it loses it's program with the car. I have been waiting for my dealership to get a replacement card from Holden or at least a fax with the codes on it so I can get my key fob reprogrammed to the car, am currently using my backup key fob..... Sigh....all things considered, I've had the car 2 years and 3 months and wouldn't trade it for the world. I guess that means I have a sickness or something...

Oh, by the way, as far as the climate thing goes on the seats coming apart as someone else said in this thread, there may be something to that. I live on the gulf coast of Alabama where it's hot as hell 9 months out of the year with 7,000% humidity. It makes me wonder how many people up in colder climates are facing this leather seat stitching issue.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

at one time i was thiniing it was from "shrinking leather" but that i feel is some serious shrink. i noticed mine after about a year and some change of ownership. i just hit 2 years at the end of last month.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I hope this helps.
I live in chicago and half of the year its pretty freaking cold and i dont have no leather seat stitching issue.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh and another thing i do have tinted windows also that might help.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If they are able to restitch it, then you'd think it must be a thread issue, not a leather shrinkage issue.


----------



## vindowviper7890 (Jul 10, 2008)

I just tinted my windows so hopefully that will help after i get my seats redone. I live in South Jersey and mine sat out is the sun at the dealership for almost 2 years before I bought it and it was brand new. So the sun thing is a good possiblity.


----------

